# Windows 10 "Cast to Device" extremely slow casting to TV



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

We just moved to a new location & my PC is attached to the same devices in the new place. I frequently use the Windows 10 "Cast To" option to play videos on my Samsung Smart TV & the the speed was flawless in our old house but here in the new house it spends a long time initially loading & then stops every 10 seconds to load some more. It is impossible to watch anything. In the old location I had a much faster speed (400Mbs vs 100Mbs) but I was assured by the tech person at our new place that 100 Mbs should be all that I need. Can I rule out connection speed as the cause of the slowness & look for some other cause or should I increase my connection speed?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16333 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 920 GB (510 GB Free); D: 10 GB (1 GB Free); Q: 1863 GB (1110 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 828A
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What "connection speed" are you talking about--internet service or between computer and TV? If the former, what are you actually getting (suggest test with Speedtest.net).

How is the computer connected to the router--ethernet, wireless?

How well or poorly do the videos play on the computer?


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

I see the confusion in the way I wrote the post. I am trying to cast a video through my home network from my PC to a Samsung TV. Both are on the home network. On reflection, I guess I should be concerned with my home network, not the Internet. I guess that changes the question a bit. Thanks for the heads up. The videos play very well on the PC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are no obstacles between the computer and TV, right?

Check for wireless interference, especially if you are using 2.4 GHz. I use the free Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector for this. It is often difficult to get; inSSIDer wireless tool is also good, but a bit harder to understand. If you have an Android device the WiFi Analyzer is also good.


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

Everything is now working fine. The throughput is very fast. Somehow, when I setup the Samsung TV in the new house for some reason the network created a 2nd Samsung node in the network. Through trial & error I found that 1 of them was fine while the other caused instability in the network requiring me to reboot the PC. It took a while for me to figure out which one was causing this because it was hard to distinguish between them. Now I just have to delete the "bad" one. I clicked on the Xirrus link you displayed to get the Wi-
Fi Inspector but Xirrus has just been bought out by Cambium Networks & I couldn't find it. I downloaded inSSIDer wireless tool but, as you say, it's a bit h hard to understand. Everything seem OK but I would like to delete the "bad" Samsung node.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad I was a big help. 

Seriously, good work (by you, of course)! Glad you troubleshot and partially solved this weird problem. 

Can you show us a screen shot that displays the "bad" Samsung node where you can delete it. Maybe from that one of us will get a clue about what is going on and how to get rid of that node.


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

The "bad" one is below the good one & has a dark TV icon.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Beyond me, but probably somebody else here will have an idea. Some people will be "absent" because of the holidays so be sure to bump this if it stays dormant for a couple days.


----------

